# Low basal temperature readings - why would this be?



## babs34

I have been doing a basal temperature chart this month using the chart at the back of "Taking charge of your fertility' book by Toni Weschler. The chart starts at 97F but when i take my readings on a digital thermometer they are sometimes 96.7F etc and I cant even enter them on to the chart. I am not sure why my temperature is lower than average. Also I had a positive result on my ovulation pee stick and after this I have been taking progesterone pesseries (as recommended by a Dr) and my 'after ovulation' temp is only 97.6. I am confused and worried something may be wrong? Does anyone know?


----------



## Cay23

Hugs to you   Usually temperatures stay roughly within the same range from cycle to cycle if there are no changes in your environment or sleeping conditions. Slight changes in your environment or sleeping conditions, however, can impact your temperature range from cycle to cycle. Changing your waking time, using heavier or lighter blankets, turning on (or off) the air conditioning or heat, or seasonal changes can change the range of your temperatures. When you sleep with your mouth open or breathe through your mouth at night, you may notice that your basal body temperatures are lower than usual. Have your temps gone up a bit today? Sometimes you can get a 'slow rise' on your chart. Your temperature may rise slowly in increments, or quickly, or it may even rise and fall slightly over several days. The rise in temperature is usually about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius, but the rise may be as slight as 0.2 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.1 degrees Celsius or even less in some cases. Great variability is possible. This may be what's happening. 

More important than the value of the rise, is the overall pattern of the chart. Hope this helps


----------



## babs34

Cayenne - thanks for taking time to reply. My pre-ovulation temps were 96.86F to 97.05F and my post ovulation temps are 97.68 to 97.73 so far - I am only on my 18th day of my cycle. The temp has raised after ovulation but I am taking progesterone pessaries so it should do! This is the 1st month I have done a Basal chart properly and was just surprised my pre-ovulation temps were off the chart. I then went on to www.tcoyf.com website and downloaded a new chart specially for low temps - so it must not be too uncommon! It will be interesting to do a chart next month and see if it's the same! I do sleep with my mouth open so that probably makes a difference too. My hubbie and I have been trying for over a year and I really want to conceive naturally so thought I'd try Toni Weschler's book - will give it a couple of months and see how it goes!
Babs x


----------



## catkin79

Hi Babs34

I wouldn't worry too much - what seems low for others might be normal for you.

How about charting using http://www.fertilityfriend.com/. You enter your temps (plus other signs like cervical mucus if you like) and it will create a chart for you, and work out if you've ovulated (although this is retrospective, after 3 or more higher temperatures). I temp in Celsius rather than Farenheit, so not sure if your temps actually are low - I've had a quick look at some of the charts people have posted on fertilityfriend.com and it seems that plenty of people have successfully gotten pregnant with temps similar to yours

Best of luck x 

/links


----------



## babs34

Thanks so much for your positive feedback! I will give that a go!
Babs


----------

